# Trying to give up smoking !



## moblee

Well not quite yet....
I went to see the Nurse at my local Doctors yesterday & she has prescribed (strong) 25mg patches plus 2mg nicotine chewing gum.
I've decided to leave it till after Christmas as I don't want to risk spoiling it.!
I can already tell that my biggest problem is going to be 30 years of smoking Association (Routine) & breaking free of that !!!!.
If any Ex-smokers have any tips I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Moblee

Cold Turkey. The only way.

Smoke like a pig from now until 2359hrs on 31st Dec - then stop.

Eat peppermints, snack as much as you like, and ignore any weight gain. You can always lose the weight later. 

Put your remaining ****/cigars and your lighter in a drawer and in 6 months you can throw them away.

Good luck.

TC


----------



## teemyob

*Turkey*



ThursdaysChild said:


> Moblee
> 
> Cold Turkey. The only way.
> 
> Smoke like a pig from now until 2359hrs on 31st Dec - then stop.
> 
> Eat peppermints, snack as much as you like, and ignore any weight gain. You can always lose the weight later.
> 
> Put your remaining ****/cigars and your lighter in a drawer and in 6 months you can throw them away.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> TC


Good advice, the addiction soon goes, it is the habbit that is hard to break.

Good luck

TM


----------



## CliveMott

Stopping smoking is easy, I have done it 3 times. The last some over 30 years back. 
Then my passion was CB and Ham Radio, now its surpassed by motorhomes.

My method then was very basic. We were struggling to make ends meet with 2 young children. We were besotted by a bit of Ham radio gear that then cost £750. A lot of cash then and equivalent to that which we hoped to have saved for our annual holiday. The Radio won and I borrowed the cash from the bank and the house used as colateral. The only option was to stop smoking (up to 60 a day) to save the cash I had spent and continue to accumulate sufficient for our holiday. We had the holiday

So what fantastic new van can't you afford? Could you if you kicked the habit?

But beware, after a couple of days food tastes so fantastic. I am proof of this.

C.


----------



## solly

*smoking*

Like you I tried for years to pack up. In the end what I did was set myself a date to pack up. As it happened it was appropriately Ash Wednesday. This was not for any religiouse reasons, it just happened to be about 6 months away. Up until that date every time a lit a cigerette up I abused myself in my mind by calling myself all the stupid so an so's and worse. It got to the stage that I could not wait for Ash Wednesday to come. By the time it did come I was in a really positive frame of mind to quit. I know it sounds stupid but it worked for me and was relatively easy to do. Its about 15 years since I packed up (30 years of stupidly lighting a bit of leaf rolled up in paper sticking it in my mouth and sucking :x ). one of the best things I have done. 
I think your right to leave it until after Christmas, however at least start positive planning / thinking now and get yourself prepared.

You can do it
regards
Solly


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

The trick is to really, _really _want to stop, then stop and when you get a 'cigarette moment' accept it but remind yourself that you don't smoke anymore.

The first two weeks will be the worst with a physical craving - eat mints. After that you will realise that you are missing something and then, for years, you will have the odd urge to smoke - this is the really dangerous bit, don't even think about having one puff - after all, you don't smoke, do you?!

P&L
(both on 20+ a day for twenty years+ until nine years ago)


----------



## jimmyd0g

Whatever you, you MUSTN'T tell yourself that you are giving up for the rest of your life, because that's an awful long time. Just give up for the next hour. Surely you can do that? Then at the end of an hour, give up for another hour. Then repeat & before you know it, it will be bedtime (no smoking there :lol. Then tomorrow look back & tell yourself that you survived all of today without a ciggy - so just repeat the process. Another tip (sorry for the pun) is to make sure that you DO NOT tell your smoking friends that you are giving up. They will see you as a challenge - honestly. If your smoking friends offer you a cig & query why you have declined, just tell them that you don't fancy one at that moment.
Good luck with you efforts.
Regards, jimmyd0g (a 20 a day man for 25 years up to 16 1/2 years ago)


----------



## 106573

Tell you what I did, and doesn't mean it will work for everyone, I put an execise cycle in the spare room and every time I felt like a smoke I would get on and do 20/30 mins until craving had gone, and the greatest bit of all..........I actually LOST WEIGHT!!
Using the above method I packed up the dreaded weed in less than 3 weeks!  
Tinhut


----------



## gdleeds

Smoked for 40 years 25 a day, 2 years ago Oct close friend had a stroke, went to visit him in Hospital, came home threw cigs on fire have not had one since, tried everything prior to stop, nothing worked but seeing my buddy shocked me so much.... you want to stop go visit your local stroke hospital..


----------



## loddy

I used patches when you had to buy them ( they were more than the ****)
but found it difficult, don't be bullied into it get your head round it and prepare, do it when your ready, keep a packet as a safety net (you know they are there if you want one) watch the weight gain I put on 2 stone and still have it after 11 years.

and finally good luck

Loddy


----------



## sideways

Giving up is easy, its wanting to thats hard, Really wanting to not just saying it, And doing it as YOU want to, not cos the doc says or your wife or because kids give you grief, Cold turkey is the way you either smoke or you dont, no cutting down or only smoking after tea or whatever. Its time to man up and do it.Set a date and go for it, sure its unpleasant at first but every day is easier, Best of Luck and if you pull it off in a year you,ll say its the best thing you ever did.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Hi

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-41785-days0-orderasc-30.html

This is what I suggested earlier in the year and I would still say the same now. The main thing, after taking account of everyone's advice, is to work out what would work for you. There are lots of good suggestions out there but none of them are 'the right way'. You have to work out your right way.

Best of luck

Chris

PS If you follow the link above you'll have to scroll down a bit to get to my post further down on the page. Sorry I don't know how to do clever links.


----------



## moblee

Thanks for all your replies.
I think I need to get my Head in order first & then make a list.


----------



## freelanderuk

i have been stopped for just over a year now, no patches no gum just will power , i didn't say i was going to stop but just stop buying them, worked for me up to now


----------



## searider

*stop smoking*

went to hypnotist really wanted to stop 50 cigs a day coach driver motorways cost £25 00 1981 never looked back not had one since wife went same time lasted 11 weeks she smoked till about 5 yrs ago just stopped says she could fancy one sometimes but dont bother


----------



## richardjames

When I packed up the weed I had in my pocket a sealed pack of ten Gold Leaf which was a form of comfort. I just had to not be tempted to break the seal - haven't touched one in 25 years 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Phil

Just wanted to say good luck for the New Year. I was never really a smoker (only when I was at school 'cos I was in the smoker's gang, and gave up when my mom found the packet of **** in my school blazer; then when I started work to look cool, and gave up when I had a really bad cough; then about 20 years ago because I thought it might help me lose weight, but gave up after a few days when I got really bad tonsillitis), but I've been around people who have given up.



moblee said:


> I think I need to get my Head in order first


You might want to try either Allan Carr (not the gay comedian :roll: ) or Paul McKenna - his CD on eating / losing weight is excellent.

Again, good luck.

Gerald


----------



## tessajoe

*stop*

i was a smoker for 40yrs until last week,a friend introduced me to intellicig,and i have not smoked a ciggy since.i dont want to preech to any smokers because everyone is different,but its another avenue to try.www.intellicig.com good luck....


----------



## rugbyken

tried about 4 times over 5 years to pack in then it suddenly stuck ten years ago because i wanted to carry on playing rugby and i was coming up to 50, as others have said you have to really want to.
one good bit of advice i was given ,was that weight watchers is the most succesful slimming club not because of its diet, but for the fact that you have to go weekly to be weighed which refocuses you.
i was advised that you should have something that constantly reminds you dependant on the sort of person you are,
ie a material person could buy a car repayment's to the value of his week's smokes everytime you pass it in the drive you are reminded why your stopping ,[my mate bought his motorhome that way ] 
i'm vain so i went back to my hippy day's i grew my hair and beard and tache and enjoyed them immensley , every time i looked in the mirror etc.
as others have said worth all the effort you will not believe how much smokers smell until you are no longer one ,GOOD LUCK


----------



## sweetie

Stopped smoking 34 years ago after smoking for 16 years. When I stopped was getting through 60-70 a day. Money was tight wife was working and I had just been taken in by a conman and we where 6 months in arrears with mortgage so wife decided I should give up.  Put 2 packets of cigarettes on top of telly (probably still there she don't dust very often) and said that's it. Well 2 weeks later went to dinner dance what did I do, yes one cigarette it was blxxxy disgusting and I have not touched one in the last 34 years. 
And food tastes so much better 
And yes I am one of those people that complain about smokers :evil: 

Steve


----------



## 96299

*Re: TRYING to give up smoking !*



moblee said:


> Well not quite yet....
> I went to see the Nurse at my local Doctors yesterday & she has prescribed (strong) 25mg patches plus 2mg nicotine chewing gum.
> I've decided to leave it till after Christmas as I don't want to risk spoiling it.!
> I can already tell that my biggest problem is going to be 30 years of smoking Association (Routine) & breaking free of that !!!!.
> If any Ex-smokers have any tips I would appreciate it.
> Thanks


Hi Moblee

It will be two years for me in Feb. I done it using the inhaler, *** type nicotine replacement. I think it is the best method as it feels like you are still smoking what with all the hand to mouth movement ect. Mind you, it took an irritating two or three weeks to get weened off them properly which was probably the hardest part if I'm honest.

Whatever you do stick to it, it's worth it in the end. Good luck.

steve

ps I still miss a *** from time to time and for the record, I'm not one of these reformed smoker types that all of a sudden smoking becomes the most filthiest habit in the world. :roll: I still like the smell of a ciggy if I'm honest.


----------



## stuffed2

you've got to want to give up, mine was seeing other people still smoking when it was obviously killing them. Some one said to me the craving only lasts for a few seconds, get over that , and it goes away. 
I made a new year resolution, wrapped a packet of 20 and a disposable lighter in a plastic bag, then over and over with sellotape to make a very sealed package which i carried with me everywere for a couple of months until one day i forgot it. My deal with myself was If i really wanted a smoke i could have one but I had to wait a while ,it got easier now I cant stand the smell and can detect a smoker at 20 paces. 
Could have easily bought a new van with the money i spent over the years - and the time wasted and stuff ruined - stop NOW


----------



## ardgour

I am pleasantly surprised, and very pleased, that none of these very encouraging and positive posts has said that nicotine replacement patches/ gum are the way to do it which tells you something. Nicotine replacement is just a way to keep you hooked on nicotine - heaven knows why the NHS is wasting so much money on it. As many have said the only way you will stop is if YOU really want to. The nicotine is out of your body within a couple of days but breaking the habitual behaviour is the challenge.
I have never smoked but I am a clinical hypnotherapist and I work for the NHS so have seen a lot of people struggling with this. One word of advice - if you really want to stop but are struggling with the willpower the 'off the shelf' hypnosis tapes may not be very effective because they are not designed for your specific 'triggers' so you can end up feeling discouraged by using them. If you want to try hypnosis ask someone you trust to recommend a hypnotherapist then phone the therapist and go by 'gut instinct' if you feel comfortable with the way they handle your phone enquiry and are happy to provide details of their training and professional registration then you should be OK
Best of luck

Chris


----------



## havingfun

*trying to give up smoking*

hi,
if you are very lucky,something will happen to stop you,for me it was missing the duty free on board the ferry,got to france,no cigs,bought stinky french ones,and of course we [me] dident smoke in the van,so stood outside van in pouring rain,first day of our six month trip,thinking do i go through this 20 times a day...........mid december,threw **** away,and none since.still get the odd crave but over in a couple of mins.

dident start smoking until 40 years old,lost parents,grandparents, kids couple of bad illnesses,all within months,spent days just sat at hospitals,and started smoking to pass the time,bad idea.26 years later gave up.

mags, best of luck,because you do feel better.


----------



## Dukeham

Hi.
One word. CHAMPIX. Its a little known & not advertised tablet that is available on prescription from your doctor.
It is brilliant. It totally quashes the cravings for them within a week. If you really want to quit I cannot recommend these highly enough.
GC


----------



## mygalnme

I found stopping easy :!: it was not starting again that was hard :evil: 
I set a date then stopped the day before to see how long I could go without one that was 10 years ago. I found after a meal worse so got up and did something. Sucking mints gave me wind.... and not always the good sort  so sucked sugar free lollies then I had the stick to "smoke",then my hubby had a stroke and had to give up too, so once I got rid of the smell from clothes,furnishings etc, found it quite easy not to spoil things with the smell. Good luck and don;t do it because everyone wants you to....do it because YOU want to, then show them that you can


----------



## peejay

I lost count at the number of times I tried to give up smoking, tried virtually every remedy in the book, I even lasted 5 years one time before succumbing again :? .

None of the patches or remedies or this, that and the other worked for me and I don't think there was ever such thing as a good time to give up, you have to realise that its always going to be hard - but 17 years ago I decided to have another try and that was it, it wasn't easy but I haven't smoked since and more importantly I can now confidently say (to myself) that I'll never smoke again.  

The point I'm trying to make is no matter how many times you fail, and we all do - never, ever, stop trying to give up, one day it will all fall into place and you will finally crack it.  

Pete


----------



## loddy

ardgour said:


> I am pleasantly surprised, and very pleased, that none of these very encouraging and positive posts has said that nicotine replacement patches/ gum are the way to do it which tells you something. Nicotine replacement is just a way to keep you hooked on nicotine - heaven knows why the NHS is wasting so much money on it. As many have said the only way you will stop is if YOU really want to. The nicotine is out of your body within a couple of days but breaking the habitual behaviour is the challenge.
> I have never smoked but I am a clinical hypnotherapist and I work for the NHS so have seen a lot of people struggling with this. One word of advice - if you really want to stop but are struggling with the willpower the 'off the shelf' hypnosis tapes may not be very effective because they are not designed for your specific 'triggers' so you can end up feeling discouraged by using them. If you want to try hypnosis ask someone you trust to recommend a hypnotherapist then phone the therapist and go by 'gut instinct' if you feel comfortable with the way they handle your phone enquiry and are happy to provide details of their training and professional registration then you should be OK
> Best of luck
> 
> Chris


Didn't you read my post, and in my opinion if you have never smoked you don't know jack ****

Loddy


----------



## wobby

It may not be easy to stop, but the only answer is just stop.
I know of a few people who couldn't stop, until the were told the dreaded word, then they stopped but sadly to late.
A very good friend of mine died from emphysema, a dreadful death and I can still see him crying, 

My wife and I gave them up 30 years ago and we hate smoke now, but then as my brother use to say, there is none so righteous as the converted.

Best of luck Wobby


----------



## scept1c

*Go for it moblee*

Hi moblee, it's one of the best decisions you can make, GO FOR IT.

I was a real addict since I was about 16 and I tried unsuccessfully several times. I tried gum and failed and went cold turkey a few times, once for nearly a year.

Nicotine patches were introduced about 15 years ago and I decided to give them a try. Success   

Patches wean smokers off nicotine, with gum you are still feeding your addiction. It's usual to start on the strongest patches which supply a constant low dose of nicotine, this means that you're not subjected to the highs and lows of nicotine intake when you smoke or use the gum.

After about a month, you change to the medium strength patches and after another month you change to the low strength patch. Finally after 3 months you stop using them altogether.

They worked for me but I used them for a bit longer than the recommended time.

You are right to wait until you feel ready to give up and waiting until after the festive period is a good idea.

You must decide when to stop and once you begin, keep reminding yourself about all the reasons why you want to be free from this awful habit.

Some reasons to stop. Number 1 must be health, anyone who smokes heavily probably realises the harm it is doing, not just to the lungs but to the heart and circulation and a host of other reported ailments. Cost of cigarettes is a huge drain on your finances. Social outcast is how a lot of smokers feel and a lot of self righteous people look down on smokers. Smokers cough, often starts in winter and it's hard to clear until warmer weather. Being a slave to nicotine means always being prepared with a supply of cigarettes, having to smoke before going to places where smoking is banned and nowadays having to go outside from bars and restaurants etc, your life revolves round cigarettes. Have you ever seen an older smoker in the street coughing between drags of his/her cigarette.

Think of these things and resolve to stop and keep reminding yourself about these and other reasons you may have.

I am extremely glad that I stopped and believe that if I had continued, I may not be alive today or at least, unable to experience the joys of motorhoming. I am not anti smokers, I know how hard it can be to stop and I even allow friends to smoke in my home although all of them have stopped now but the bad smell lingers for days afterwards. I didn't realise how bad the smell of of a heavy smoker can be until I had stopped for a few months.

GO FOR IT !!! When you succeed you won't regret it and you will continue to feel so glad and proud that you have triumphed. 8)

If you have any questions or would like moral support, please contact me.


----------



## Bill_Posters

I can thoroughly recommend the Allen Carr book. Worked for me. What I like is he never actually tells you to stop, in fact he says carry on smoking while you read the book. He then adds 'Read it, what have you got to lose?'

Allen Carr - on Amazon

Not going to cost much either :lol:

The best of luck.


----------



## xgx

Hi Phil ...good luck!

Do whatever it takes, whatever works for you.

You can always take a look at the future... google C O P D :wink:


----------



## peejay

loddy said:


> Didn't you read my post, and in my opinion if you have never smoked you don't know jack ****
> 
> Loddy


Steady on Loddy, perhaps you could do with a ciggy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pete

Please note smileys


----------



## Zozzer

I was lucky, after trying for 30+ years to quit I had complete respiritory failure and was put on a ventilator in critical care in Preston Royal Infirmary. I know in my heart I have been very very lucky to be given a second chance at life. That was at Xmas 2003, so come the 28th Dec we'll be celebrating that second chance again.

For me, quitting smoking is not about cancer as ghastly as that is. It's not about saving money as the costs continue to rise. It's not even about smoking being the major cause of many deaths. I really feel It's all about what quality of life do I want. And the honest answer is I don't want to go back to the bad old day of coughing and wheezing . Hopefully by quitting smoking the damage to my lungs will have halted, and my COPD condition wont get any worse.

Even though it's almost six years since I quit, I still class myself as a Nicotine Junky, always on my gaurd against through little gremlins trying to trick me into starting again. Been a while since they last tried but I'm still on my gaurd.

I dont care what anyone says about quitting being easy, IT'S NOT,
but the rewards for success are there for the taking. 

Best of luck to ANYONE trying quit.


----------



## scept1c

*Go for it moblee and good luck*

They say there are two types of smokers, habitual and addict.

An habitual smoker can often find it fairly easy to stop, an addict needs a lot more resolve.

Friends who stopped when using prescribed tablets have said they are very good, they weren't available when I stopped. Patches or pills, you still need to make a positive decision and stick to it. Use any or several methods to get off them. Be on your guard as even one or two smokes can ruin all your efforts.

Ordinary chewing gum or mints help and if you put on a few pounds it's better than smoking.

Make your mind up and then go for it, you know it makes sense.


----------



## Spacerunner

Warn everyone you know that you are giving up, 'cos for at least three weeks you are going to be a beast with a capitol B.
Don't go for tricks like patches or pills and don't even think of giving up bit by bit. And you will have to stop drinking for a month too!

Throw all ciggies, tobacco, matches and lighters away, everything that's associated with smoking including ashtrays.

Its going to be hard and you will be bad tempered and a pain to be near.
Work out how much you are spending on smoking and think about what other good use you can put the money to.

Remember that once you give up smoking all harmful effects that it has had on your health will be reversed!!

Good luck you are going to be taking the most important step of your life to restore your health and ensure you have a long and happy life.


----------



## ardgour

The attitude of "if you have never smoked you don't know ***" is often thrown at those of us who don't smoke but in that case it also applies to if you have never been fat/ alcoholic/ addicted to drugs/had mental health problems/ died. 
Does that mean we should not be allowed to help those who want our help? It is not necessary to have been through an experience personally to be able to support someone else and to understand the mental and physical effects. 
My experience of supporting a large number of people through each of the above means that I know quite a lot about it, without going through it personally


----------



## wobby

loddy said:


> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised, and very pleased, that none of these very encouraging and positive posts has said that nicotine replacement patches/ gum are the way to do it which tells you something. Nicotine replacement is just a way to keep you hooked on nicotine - heaven knows why the NHS is wasting so much money on it. As many have said the only way you will stop is if YOU really want to. The nicotine is out of your body within a couple of days but breaking the habitual behaviour is the challenge.
> I have never smoked but I am a clinical hypnotherapist and I work for the NHS so have seen a lot of people struggling with this. One word of advice - if you really want to stop but are struggling with the willpower the 'off the shelf' hypnosis tapes may not be very effective because they are not designed for your specific 'triggers' so you can end up feeling discouraged by using them. If you want to try hypnosis ask someone you trust to recommend a hypnotherapist then phone the therapist and go by 'gut instinct' if you feel comfortable with the way they handle your phone enquiry and are happy to provide details of their training and professional registration then you should be OK
> Best of luck
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you read my post, and in my opinion if you have never smoked you don't know jack ****
> 
> Loddy
Click to expand...

I think that's a bit unfair, after all a physiatrist may not suffer from any disorder but can still advise and diagnose. As I did smoke I feel I can say that most of the problem is in the mind, and that's the challenge. It's why I said that once people are told they have cancer they seem to be able to stop straight away.

Wobby


----------



## moblee

As I did smoke I feel I can say that most of the problem is in the mind, and that's the challenge.


I agree with you there Wobby The thing I fear the most is ME. :wink: :lol:


----------



## dodger148

I used to be a heavy smoker who tried all sorts to give up with no luck. After a heart attack I was being admitted to hospital a junior doctor was questioning me and of course they always ask "do you smoke?" 
answer - yes. He replied you wont see the end of the year unless you give up.

Bl---y H---l, I thought that's not long to live (it was the 29th December)

Never had or wanted one since - "Shock Tactics"


----------



## Zozzer

Spacerunner said:


> Remember that once you give up smoking all harmful effects that it has had on your health will be reversed!!


This is NOT factually correct.

Lung Tissue that has been destroyed or damaged by Smoking CANNOT be reversed. It can only be removed

Please search google for COPD and learn some facts.

Better still I'll point you in the right direction.

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Chronic-Obstructive-Pulmonary-Disease.htm


----------



## xgx

Zozzer said:


> (...)
> 
> I dont care what anyone says about quitting being easy, IT'S NOT,
> but the rewards for success are there for the taking.
> 
> Best of luck to ANYONE trying quit.


I found it relatively easy... early hours of the morning, on my own (recently bereaved) and I really could not get enough air into my lungs...

after 50 years smoking I swapped my pipe for an inhaler... that was on the 27th December 2008...

and I'm still coughing :wink: (but I reckon I've stopped the coffin :lol: :lol: )

[edit Hi zoz is that nice lady still selling Lanc cheese on Leigh market?]


----------



## 96299

loddy said:


> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised, and very pleased, that none of these very encouraging and positive posts has said that nicotine replacement patches/ gum are the way to do it which tells you something. Nicotine replacement is just a way to keep you hooked on nicotine - heaven knows why the NHS is wasting so much money on it. As many have said the only way you will stop is if YOU really want to. The nicotine is out of your body within a couple of days but breaking the habitual behaviour is the challenge.
> I have never smoked but I am a clinical hypnotherapist and I work for the NHS so have seen a lot of people struggling with this. One word of advice - if you really want to stop but are struggling with the willpower the 'off the shelf' hypnosis tapes may not be very effective because they are not designed for your specific 'triggers' so you can end up feeling discouraged by using them. If you want to try hypnosis ask someone you trust to recommend a hypnotherapist then phone the therapist and go by 'gut instinct' if you feel comfortable with the way they handle your phone enquiry and are happy to provide details of their training and professional registration then you should be OK
> Best of luck
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you read my post, and in my opinion if you have never smoked you don't know jack ****
> 
> Loddy
Click to expand...

You obviously didn't read my post either, I gave up with the nicotine replacement inhaler, it helped me out no end. :roll:

I agree with Loddy.. You know Jack about smoking if you've never done it, so you shouldn't preach.

steve


----------



## 96299

Dukeham said:


> Hi.
> One word. CHAMPIX. Its a little known & not advertised tablet that is available on prescription from your doctor.
> It is brilliant. It totally quashes the cravings for them within a week. If you really want to quit I cannot recommend these highly enough.
> GC


I tried that method and it made me very ill. My Doc took me off it immediately but it has worked for some people very well.

steve


----------



## mandyandandy

YOU SMELL!!!!! honestly you do, when you smoke you just don't realise how much. 

When you stop you will be ashamed how much you make your house, clothes and hair reek of smoke. Yes you may not smoke in the house or in the car but I bet a non smoker will still be able to smell it in those places. 

For 3 days put all your buts into a jam jar with a lid and half filled with water. Just drop the butts in and leave it. Then smell inside it, then imagine kissing it as that is what some people have to smell and taste each time they kiss you. 

Keep the jar for when you do give up and every time you fancy a *** just have a sniff of it, it can be a great reminder of what you once smelt of  

Wash all your clothes and particularly bedding, my daughter didn't smoke in the house at all but her bedroom reeked of smoke just by what was on her and her clothes she had in there. 

10 years since I gave up, still miss it occasionally and love the smell of a pipe or cigar now and then but wouldn't want to live with it. 

Good luck
Mandy


----------



## wobby

We will all be doing cold Turkey soon! :roll: :roll: :wink: 

Wobby


----------



## badger

All good advice here.......the main thing is you WANT to stop.

I did twice before but started again after a couple of years..........STUPID BOY.....I did stop after a visit to the quack who threatened a visit to the hospital with a chest infection..............it was OK but it scared me so much I just stopped dead......cold turkey its been 8/9 years now and am about to grit my teeth and visit the quack again as I do have breathing problems....................so dont delay..............Do it before it does you.

(you do feel so much better I promise, the craving only lasts a couple of weeks, just find something else to do with your hands.. :twisted: )


----------



## badger

By the way......my other half gave up about 3/4 years ago using nicotine lozenges....................she's still on them :roll: 

Dr says its OK as its the tar etc in **** that does the damage.....the nicotine is the addictive bit.

(I still fancy a nice cigar at times)

Edit for spelling  Bugger still got it wrong.....its lack of nicotine :wink:


----------



## flyingpig

*try to give up smoking*

I agree with Thursdayschild's advice. Smoke like a pig till your ready to stop, give yourself a date then just do it. Packed in using this method ten weeks ago. Had no cravings at all!
Good luck,

Flyingpig (smoked cigs/pipe/cigars/tealeaves/old cloth/twigs etc for 42 yrs!)


----------



## IrishHomer

Moblee - there are so many different ways and opinions about how to stop but the main thing is - So Many people HAVE stopped successfully so it is very possible! In fact, you definitely can do it because we all believe you can. My wife and I went cold turkey 20 years ago and after a few difficult days, the craving 'per se' went but it was what to do with the hands that bothered me. I also could not contemplate a life ahead without **** - weird 'cos now I hardly ever think of them!!! Really. After a week we went out for a meal and did that each week for a few weeks. Then after 6 weeks we booked a holiday we could not have afforded if we smoked so could not fall back. Well, month followed month until a year, then two then ...20!!!

You CAN do it and WE all want you to succeed. Why not report in here each day or week and post here before you consider touching a *** after New Year. If patches are recommended I don't see why not.

BEST OF LUCK.

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## moblee

You CAN do it and WE all want you to succeed. Why not report in here each day or week and post here before you consider touching a *** after New Year.


That's a good idea IH 

I'm trying to get my head around a life without ****, it seems so Daunting :!: 
I'm not naive I know my willpower is not the strongest & I'll probably suffer badly for about a week,but my wife's been off the weed for nine months now & she tells me (nicely) that she can still smell smoke in her hair & clothes which isn't really fair....


----------



## IrishHomer

moblee said:


> I'm trying to get my head around a life without ****, it seems so Daunting :!:
> ....


THAT IS IT! I could not get my head around that either until I was a few weeks off them. Then you realise that when you no longer want them, they are no longer your friends! Then you realise that 'normality' is NOT having these disgusting things sticking out of your mouth, doing God knows what harm and robbing you in the process.

By the way, the film 'The Insider' with Al PAcino and Russell Crowe portrays how cynical and smug the tobacco inductry is/can be! Rent it - I think it might help.

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Hi Moblee

I just wondered how you were getting on. 

On 28th Jan it'll be 8 years since I gave up. I deliberately didn't choose 1st Jan, or think of it as a new year's resolution, as they tend to get broken.

Best wishes, and Happy New Year


Chris


----------



## MrsW

I'm a total non-smoker and always have been, but it doesn't stop me wishing you good luck for the stopping, whenever you decide to do it!


----------



## Penquin

The problems associated with smoking form an important part of the biology syllabus I teach - it is done for 12, 13, 15 and 17 year olds (year 8, 9, 11 and 13) so I have been doing this for many years.

Showing the students a video we have from the BBC Horizon series "Smokers Luck" has a really dramatic effect but sadly I do not think it is available.

Two of our students went home after the classes and "persuaded" their Mum to give up - she was a 40+ a day smoker. She gave up, found it hard but started running an anti-smoking class and then wrote a book about it (which was dedicated to the biology department at my school).

Having the support of friends and family is really important - you surely have that already and have made the decision so go with it, live each day as if it was your last day and really enjoy your new freedom. IF you gain weight (teeth are bored :lol: ) then that can be tackled later through exercise as you will be fitter and will enjoy it more.

Good luck - we all hope it goes well, do let us know frequently how things are. You will succeed.

Dave


----------



## daddysgirl

Moblee and everyone else trying to give up,

This could be the best thing you do in your lives, I see the results of smoking everyday at work, so whatever it takes to give up, it's worth it, and good luck to you all.

I'm so full of admiration for people who can kick any habit, I've never smoked, but I know I'd find it REALLY hard to give up if I did.

Stick with it, and remember that different methods work for different individuals, so don't be disheartened if you don't suceed at first, just try another way.


----------



## max123

Good Luck. You can do it. I have been off them about 7 years now and found it tough the first few weeks but got through it and pleased I did. The hardest part for me was that I was on roll ups and I enjoyed the activity of rolling them, it was very relaxing. I had tried before to quit using different methods but the one that worked for me was to chuck everything to do with smoking in the bin including ashtrays. I put on a little weight because of using biscuits as a replacement but like someone else said you can get the weight off after.
Max


----------



## IrishHomer

Come on, Moblee! Report in - it doesn't matter how it has gone, we will support you if you will try to quit!

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

moblee said:


> If any Ex-smokers have any tips I would appreciate it.
> Thanks


More of a tip of what "not to do" when packing in.

Don't think "i'll have the odd cigar when out or if I get the urge". I did this and found myself working my way up to 20+ Cigars a day. It then took me another 6 years to kick the Cigar habit.


----------



## moblee

Sorry people  
I did mean to report how I was doing but forgot,good job others didn't  

Well its the 6th of Jan & I'm still smoking.... not as much though, I'm wearing a patch & I suck on a nicotine inhalator now & again.
It's a terrible habit of 32 years for me to break  :!: 

I've decided the best way for me is to TRY & weaken the chain & thereby reduce my dependance on needing 30 + cigs a Day :!: (I'd guess I'm down to about 15 a day) but I'm still feeding the shortfall in Nicotine with the patches/Inhalator :roll: 

Pleasantly surprised to see this thread re appear without me starting it back up though   

Thanks.


----------



## rrusty

4 and half years now, I used to smoke 60 - 70 a day but when the ban kicked in I new if I did not stop I would break every anti smoking rule going. & the wife stopped and she smoked 20 a day


----------



## bertieburstner

*smoking*

I used to smoke 60 plus cigarettes a day. 9 years ago my wife and I attended a one day seminar based, I now realise, on Allen Carr's easy way to stop smoking.

I only attended the course to keep my wife company as I was a confirmed smoker. I can honestly say at the end of the day I walked out of the room with no desire at all to smoke, no withdrawal symptoms at all.

Apparently nicotine leaves your body within 48 hours of stopping smoking and the only reason you then smoke is habit.

I am not trying to tell you it's easy or be self righteous but it is all about the psychology of smoking. Allen Carr and his trainers put positive things in your mind.

I have forgotten most from the course (there was a bit of lying on the floor listening to dolphins!) but it was mostly about freeing yourself from the trap that the tobacco companies trick you into (a bit like packaged food and all the salt and sugar etc etc)

To anyone trying to give up take a day at a time even if you start up again you have smoked less and are already healthier!!!


----------



## gdleeds

*Instant Stop*
Visit your local emergency stroke center, a close friend of mine had a sever stroke when I saw him in hospital with all those tubes, looking close to death all from self abuse.. it brought home what was happening.
When I got home I lit our wood burner and sat in front of it and fed 3000 cigs onto it that I had brought back from Spain. I smoked 25 a day for over 40 years promised myself I would stop every new year, it took just one look at my mate to do it.
Not had a cig now for 26 months, doesn't mean I don't get pangs I do but they soon pass


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ThursdaysChild said:


> Moblee
> 
> Cold Turkey. The only way.
> 
> Smoke like a pig from now until 2359hrs on 31st Dec - then stop.
> 
> Eat peppermints, snack as much as you like, and ignore any weight gain. You can always lose the weight later.
> 
> Put your remaining ****/cigars and your lighter in a drawer and in 6 months you can throw them away.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> TC


Put them in the bin, less temptation.

It's a shame you don't live up this way there is a guy in Sowerby Bridge, Stop Smoking Clinic, he'll stop you on the spot, I know from personal experience, I did start again 2 years later, after some trauma.

I cannot speak highly enough of this method, I have sent dozens of people to him, and all are still non smokers except one, who is just stupid any way, and probably just wanted to make the point that nothing could stop him.

At the end of the day it's your choice, just ask yourself "Do I want to die of stupidity?".

I have no connection with the clinic other than as a previous customer.

BTW, I've not had a *** in almost 2 years (see some of my earlier posts) I just basically stopped one day.

Good luck, it's only as hard as you make it, I could light a *** up right now and enjoy the hell out of it, but by the time I've clicked submit the feeling will have gone.

Kev.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

moblee said:


> Sorry people
> I did mean to report how I was doing but forgot,good job others didn't
> 
> Well its the 6th of Jan & I'm still smoking.... not as much though, I'm wearing a patch & I suck on a nicotine inhalator now & again.
> It's a terrible habit of 32 years for me to break  :!:
> 
> I've decided the best way for me is to TRY & weaken the chain & thereby reduce my dependance on needing 30 + cigs a Day :!: (I'd guess I'm down to about 15 a day) but I'm still feeding the shortfall in Nicotine with the patches/Inhalator :roll:
> 
> Pleasantly surprised to see this thread re appear without me starting it back up though
> 
> Thanks.


Well done for cutting down. As I've said before everyone has to work out what works for them.

I had cut down quite a lot before I gave up, but a lot of that was circumstantial. When my first granddaughter was born in May 2001 I spent a few weeks staying with my son's family to help out. There was no smoking in the house so I had to smoke outside. Mostly I wasn't desperate enough for that. Also, a grandchild gave me the real incentive to want to give up.

Later in the year I spent a couple of weeks looking after my granddaughter when my daughter-in-law went back to work. Again I had to go outside, but this time I was on my own with her so couldn't do this for too long or too easily. It probably helped that I smoked roll ups. They go out when you put them down so I would re-light the same cigarette several times when I went outside. I discovered I was averaging 4 a day during that visit.

Anyway, don't give up giving up. You'll find what works for you.

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## roamingsue

Just a post to say well done to all of you who are giving up. 

It is tough but the no 1 thing you can do for your health. One plea if you are attending a stop smoking clinic and lapse do still go to your appointment people do sometimes stay away not wanting to own up! 

Keep going, do not despair over a lapse 

WELL DONE (where are all the cheering icons mods?)
Make do with a 8)


----------



## moblee

I hope you're not getting bored with this post :!:

I've had a lapse in commitment today :evil: & I'm back up to the amount I usually smoke  
I am upset & Angry with myself as *ALL* of the suffering of cravings i've suffered over the last few days have now been for nothing :!: :!:

I will try again


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just relax, THINK, if you are good today you can have one tomorrow, but by then you'll have stopped one more whole day.

It really is a day at a time, it's only a tube full of not very nice chemicals, which if you continue will make you less well, poorer, even more stupid (sorry but it's true, I was stupid once, now I'm just daft) All your friends are saying go on you can do it but most likely think No Chance, only you can prove them wrong though.

Good luck

Kev.


----------



## tubbytuba

moblee said:


> I hope you're not getting bored with this post :!:
> 
> I've had a lapse in commitment today :evil: & I'm back up to the amount I usually smoke
> I am upset & Angry with myself as *ALL* of the suffering of cravings i've suffered over the last few days have now been for nothing :!: :!:
> 
> I will try again


Not good enough Moblee!
Your lack of willpower is quite feeble, All these people giving so much encouragement, and you crumble after a few days!
Poor.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's it slag him off, which school of motivation did you not bother attending.


----------



## moblee

Its alright people :!: 
I am weak & feeble,I didn't start this Thread for the sake of self pity or patronising attention.
I initially asked for peoples experiences in what I knew for me would be a *very* hard task.


----------



## patp

Chris smoked from the age of 9! 36 years. He loved it! He didn't want to give up at all.
I have asthma and my daughter saw the film mentioned above. Between us we nagged and cajoled him until one day we were out and he walked into a chemist and bought some patches. 
*He told us afterwards that he had absolutely no intention of giving up, he just wanted to prove to us that he couldn't!*

He wore the patches and we supported him all we could. I almost killed his friends who tried to sabotage his efforts. I used to make every excuse I could think of not to mix with smokers.

HE GAVE UP! HE HAS NOT SMOKED A CIGARETTE SINCE.

This proves to me that the patches do work.

He is so much fitter. So much nicer to be close to :lol: So much richer :wink:

You can do it. Go on you know it makes sense.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just keep going, even if you fall flat on your face, your still moving forward, one step at a time, one day at a time, I was rubbish and faltered many times when I first tried to stop, most are the same, but in the end by fair means or foul I eventually stopped.

All we can do is offer encouragement (to give courage) but you have to supply the last part.

Kev.


----------



## tubbytuba

Sorry about the shock tactics Moblee :wink: 
I just thought everyone was being a little 'too' nice, and just wanted to let my hard side out for a wee while.
As you say, you started the thread, and if I did something similar I would make damn sure I succeeded. I truly hope you do succeed. But I shall be watching closely and won't be frightened to add the odd kick up the backside if I think it might help.
Best of luck with your efforts - Now burn those ****! (all at once not one at a time  )

Steve


----------



## MrsW

I am not and never have been a smoker, but none the less I am sure this is one of the toughest addictions that one can have to crack. You may have had a bad day today, but none the less you have had a bad day _today_ and no more. Just get back on track and put today behind you. I think that the condemnation offerred above is not particularly helpful. I am sure you are quite capable of chastising yourself!


----------



## Penquin

I would actually add praise for your honesty for admitting that you have had a bad day, it happens, we've all been there.

Put it behind you and go forward to the next one, you know what went wrong, had the courage to admit it and I am sure have criticised yourself much more than any of us would dare to  

"The longest journey starts with a single step" - if you have the determination, and the support from those around you then I am sure that you will succeed.

And the prize for success is much better than a gold medal - the improvement in health, wealth and general feelings will be very pronounced and eventually you will look back with an immense feeling of pride at what you will have done.

Go for it, take a deep breath and put today behind you, but well done for admitting that it is not easy.

Dave


----------



## roamingsue

Think about this...

If somebody was asked to swallow a radioactive particle they wouly be appalled. Yet many will puff away on a cigarette which is quite similar. EVERY cell is effected in your body by smoking... it alters the structure of your skin.... There is therfore not a system in your body that is not effected by this poisen that you regulary take into your system.

If it helps imagine that it is a radioactive particle that you are administering....... think of it attacking your DNA, clogging up your blood vessels and wander around the block.

Good luck!


----------



## zappy61

My father used to wake up and smoke in bed. Then he got lung cancer, I had just got married and had to move back home for three month to help mom look after him. Toward the end I could carry him up and down stairs on one arm he had lost so much weight. Then there was the constant pain until a large dose of morphine bought the end. It was a sobering experience so I made up my mind that I would stop smoking having tried umpteen times before. So I carried the last pack of **** in my pocket which was a constant reminder it was me or it. When I felt like a drag I would pull the pack out and say to it 'oh, no you don't I am stronger than you and I will beat you' and put them back in my pocket. After three months I had a ceremonial burning of the packet and a few drinks to boot. It was the best days work I ever did, I know its hard but you can do it you have to show grit and determination. Your subconcious will play all sorts of tricks to get you to have one; like, just one won't hurt, I could be dead tommorow etc. etc. when it does be ready for it and do something to occupy your thoughts. When you get through the first week try rewarding yourself some how or keep telling everyone how far you have got.

Good luck, you can do it!!!

Graham


----------



## daddysgirl

Flipping well done for your honesty moblee!!

Just don't stop wanting to stop, you've had a set back, that's all. 

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Look at lapses as an opportunity to learn what went wrong for you that time. Developing strategies based on self knowledge is what will really help.



Chris


----------



## badger

I gave up about 8 years ago and although I found it easy...it was only because of a scare from the doctor......fear and cold turkey is the way I did it.

Just to instill a little fear, I have just come back from the doctors and been 99% diagnosed with COPD, chest xray and other tests to follow. On an Inhaler and cant walk up a short hill without resting and using the inhaler................
............It creeps up on you mate and then bites your bum!!

Give it up before it gives you up.


----------



## moblee

I was doing well yesterday 

THEN A phone call at 7:00pm to tell us my Wife's mother has just Died 

2010 You can keep it :!: .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry to hear that, sympathies top you and the wife, mate, have a cig, if you need to, get through the next few days.

Then as soon as you feel able, just start to to stop again.

Kev.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Sorry about your mother-in-law, Moblee, and condolences to your wife.

Sometimes people wait for a 'good time' to give up smoking to give themselves the best chance of succeeding. The problem with this though is that when a 'bad time' comes along, as they always will, it kind of gives you an excuse to lapse.

When you're ready to get back on track I suggest you think about what strategies you need to get through the 'bad times' without cigarettes as well as the good. You could even decide that a 'bad time', like now, is the best time to renew your efforts. If you can manage that the good times could be a doddle.


Chrsi


----------



## tubbytuba

Condolences to you and Mrs Moblee at this sad time.
I've just been watching the programme about Obamas presidential campaign, which included a very moving speech he made on the day his Grandmother died. Occasions of personal sadness and stress can also be occasions to motivate you to positive actions. 
Try and use this sad occasion as an opportunity to help start a successful fight against your addiction, rather than an excuse to 'wait a while'.

Hope the tough times ahead go as well as possible for you and you family.
Steve.


----------

